# UX305 oder lieber UX303LA? Oder doch eine Alternative?



## jensi251 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
suche ein Notebook unter anderem fürs Studium. Da ich pendle sollte das Gerät möglichst kompakt und leicht sein.  Dachte da an 13-14", kleiner wäre wohl zu klein und größer wiederum zu sperrig.
Bin auf die beiden ASUS Notebooks gestoßen:

UX305:
-M5Y10 Prozessor
-8GB Ram
-128 SSD
-FHD IPS Display MATT
-lüfterlos
-1,2kg
-324 x 226 x 12,3 mm
-799€

UX303:
-i5-5200u
-8GB Ram
-128 SSD
-"nur" HD Display 1.366 x 768 MATT
-lüfterlos
-1,5kg
-326 x 18 x 223 mm
-799€

Kann mich zwischen den beiden nicht entscheiden. Das 303er hat zwar den immens besseren Prozessor, aber dafür ist der Bildschirm wohl nicht ganz so toll wie bei dem anderen.  1,2 oder 1,5kg und die Höhe sind bei den beiden eher sekundär denke ich. Der i5 dürfte aber ohne Lüfter wohl durchaus warm werden, oder etwa nicht? Beim Y Prozessor gibt es da laut Test keine Probleme was die Temps angeht und auch die Performance soll für gängige Dinge reichen und was besonderes hab ich damit auch nicht vor. Würde das Notebook dann zu Hause fürs surfen und Office benutzen und den Tower dann nur noch fürs spielen und als Datensammlung nutzen.
Tendiere derzeit eher zum 305er. Ist einfach was besonderes von den Maße her und hat im Notebookcheck Test 87% bekommen, von daher scheint das wirklich recht "gut" zu sein.  Falls jemand noch ähnliche Geräte wie die beiden genannten kennt, darf er diese sehr gerne vorschlagen. Habe bisher kein anderes gutes Gerät gefunden, einzig das XPS13 scheint interessant. Weiß allerdings nicht ob es das für 800€ gibt, denn da ist die Grenze bei mir gesetzt. Bisher gibts da ja nur das 1400€ Modell in DE und wann die billigere Variante kommt und für welchen Preis steht leider noch nicht fest.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

Hi, 

du listest ziemlich genau auf, was ich auch gesagt hätte aber vielleicht darf ich an dieser Stelle auf meine beiden Beiträge in folgendem Threat hinweisen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/374174-notebook-fuer-uni-bib-geuscht.html 

Hoffe dir damit ein klein wenig geholfen zu haben ansonsten kann ich zu deinen beiden Optionen nur sagen: 
1. Immer Links zu den Angeboten posten. Die Leute hier wollen dir helfen und nicht noch die Angebote suchen müssen. 
2. Ich ganz persönlich würde immer zum stärkeren CPU greifen und in Sachen Auflösung hier diesen kleinen Einschnitt in Kauf nehmen, da wir ohnehin über ein mattes und vergleichsweise kleines Display reden. Kompakt und leistungsstark statt groß, kann alles und dennoch nichts richtig ist meine Devise hier. Hab ich nun auch bei meinem MBP so gehalten: Maximalkonfig mit 13" und bin sehr glücklich damit.


----------



## jensi251 (10. Februar 2015)

Danke für die fixe Antwort. Die Frage ist nur ob der i5-5200 nicht vllt etwas zu warm wird ohne Lüfter und dadurch dann vllt auch eher kaputt geht. Das ist so gerade das einzige woran die Entscheidung hängt. Der dürfte ja einiges mehr an Wärme produzieren als der M Prozessor des anderen Gerätes.

UX303LA:
https://www.cyberport.de/asus-zenbo...k-i5-5200u-ssd-windows-8-1-1C28-1WW_1688.html

UX305:
https://www.cyberport.de/asus-zenbo...10-full-hd-ssd-windows-8-1-1C28-1X3_1695.html
wobei es das dort 2mal gibt. Einmal als fc004h und als fc014h. Beide zum selben Preis und Spezifikationen sind anscheinend dieselben. Jemand ne Ahnung ob es da einen Unterschied gibt? Vllt Tastaturlayout oder so?


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

Hi. die Jungs wissen idR schon was sie tun und wenn sie einen 5200er Lüfters konzipieren werden sie schon wissen wohin mit der Abwärme. 
Was meinst du mit "schneller kaputt gehen"? ... mMn: In der Garantiezeit: Keinen Gedanken dran verschwenden. Darüber hinaus hat man ein Notebook doch eher selten. Generell gilt: Kühle Bauteile halten länger allerdings sind die heutigen CPUs sehr ausgereift und bevor die durchbrennen geht eher eine andere Komponente über den Jordan und außerdem haben die viele integrierte Schutzmechanismen, die sie vor zu hohen Temperaturen durch Abschaltung schützen etc. 
Ich kann nur unterstreichen: Die schnellere CPU habe ich immer als die richtige Wahl empfunden.


----------



## jensi251 (10. Februar 2015)

Also mein letztes Notebook, welches vor 5 Jahren kaputt ging, ging wohl aufgrund zu hoher Temps zugrunde. Da hat man sich am Lüfterauslass allerdings auch fast die Hand verbrannt. Daher stammen meine Bedenken. Wie sich das ganze entwickelt hat kann ich daher nicht beurteilen, allerdings bin ich daher etwas vorsichtig was sowas angeht. Mit der obsoleszenz werden die Geräte wohl auch kaum länger als 2 Jahre aushalten.

Dann wird es wohl das UX303.  Hoffe der Bildschirm ist gut genug.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

Auch (oder eben gerade) Laptops wollen regelmäßig gereinigt werden und wenn wenn man bissl darauf achtet sie meistens auf glatten Flächen zu betreiben und nicht CAD oder FEM Berechnungen im Bett zu machen muss man sich da nicht wirklich so große Sorgen machen wie du es tust... 

Außerdem wenn du sagst es ist vor 5 Jahren kaputt gegangen nehme ich an es hat auch ein paar Jahre gehalten.... in den letzten Jahren hat sich da wirklich einiges getan


----------



## jensi251 (10. Februar 2015)

Danke für deine Beiträge


----------



## metalstore (11. Februar 2015)

Also um Temperaturen sollte man sich wirklich keine Gedanken machen, mein Laptop ist jetzt etwas mehr als fünf Jahre alt und läuft immer noch, und das obwohl es oben auf dem Regal (immer zusammengeklappt) steht, ein notebookkühler zwar drunter, aber die Luft die der auf das Notebook pustet sollte man lieber nicht einatmen wegen dem Staub [emoji14]
Ich hab den Laptop ein paar mal durchpusten lassen und werde demnächst mal schauen, ob/wie ich die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen kann (hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht bei dem)
Komponententod wegen zu hohen Temperaturen sollte also kein Problem bzw. Thema sein


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (12. Februar 2015)

303 und 305 sind hübsche Geräte. Falls du nicht spielst, solltest du statt zum 303LN zum Macbook Pro 13 Zoll Retina greifen. Kostet das ca das gleiche und ist fixer (außer in Games) leider ist die SSD kleiner.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (12. Februar 2015)

Mein Tipp wäre das neue Dell XPS 13. Bisher gibt es in Deutschland zwar nur die "teuren" Modelle mit qHD+ Display, aber die günstigeren sollten Folgen. Extrem kompakt, leicht und wahnsinnig gute Akkulaufzeiten, die in der Full HD Variante noch besser sein sollten. Test Dell XPS 13 (2015) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Und sollte trotz des hohen Preises im Vergleich zu den beiden Zenbooks die qHD+ Variante in Frage kommen.. Habe nun seit über einem Jahr das Vergnügen eines solchen Displays und bereue es nicht! Es gibt Anwendungen, die nicht gut mit der Windows Skalierung zusammenarbeiten, jedoch sind die meisten Standardprogramme kompatibel.


----------



## jensi251 (13. Februar 2015)

Ja wegen dem XPS warte ich auch erstmal noch etwas ab. Allerdings liegt meine Grenze bei 800€ und da werde ich auch hart bleiben, bin schon mehrmals etwas höher gegangen in meinen Planungen. Könnte mir denken, dass das Einsteigermodell für 899€ kommt und das wäre mir dann schon zu viel. qHD ist aufgrund des Preises auch komplett raus, auch wenn ich das definitiv gerne mal hätte.

Apfel kommt nicht in Frage und vom 303LN war auch nie die Rede, das ist ja auch 1100+€.


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (13. Februar 2015)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ja wegen dem XPS warte ich auch erstmal noch etwas ab. Allerdings liegt meine Grenze bei 800€ und da werde ich auch hart bleiben, bin schon mehrmals etwas höher gegangen in meinen Planungen. Könnte mir denken, dass das Einsteigermodell für 899€ kommt und das wäre mir dann schon zu viel. qHD ist aufgrund des Preises auch komplett raus, auch wenn ich das definitiv gerne mal hätte.
> 
> Apfel kommt nicht in Frage und vom 303LN war auch nie die Rede, das ist ja auch 1100+€.



überlesen. tut mir sorry.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (14. Februar 2015)

Ok, mit einem Budget von 800€ ist die Auswahl natürlich eingeschränkter. Für 700€ gäbe es noch folgendes Gerät: Test Acer Aspire V3-371-58DJ Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Sehr gute Laufzeiten und Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, jedoch ist die Verarbeitungsqualität nicht gerade der "Wahnsinn"...


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> nicht gerade der "Wahnsinn"...



Das ist ja wohl die UNtertreibung des Jahrhunderts! 
ACER kann keine Notebooks herstellen! Nach einem Jahr fliegt dir das Ding um die Ohren... Die persönliche Erfahung hat mich gelehrt niemals wieder ACER zu kaufen und keinesfalls zu empfehlen.


----------



## metalstore (14. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es mittlerweile bei ACER ist, aber ich habe seit etwas mehr als fünf Jahren ein Laptop von denen und er ist noch täglich im Einsatz
Einzig zwei Dinge sind kaputt gegangen, eine Taste der Tatstatur fehlt (durch selbstverschulden abgerissen, Acer kann also nichts dazu) und mir ist letztens eine Festplatte "kaputt" (hatte schon 8500h Laufzeit, konnte dann nur noch extern ausgelesen werden, das selbe Modell am selben Steckplatz läuft aber noch, lag also wirklich an der HDD)
Alles in allem kann ich mich eigentlich nicht über den Laptop Beschweren...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (15. Februar 2015)

Das Acer keine Notebooks herstellen kann ist schon eine sehr pauschale Aussage. Geräte wie das S7 392 gehören definitv zu den top Ultrabooks und sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet.  Das man bei einem Notebook, das für gerade einmal 700€ den Besitzer wechselt, mit 240GB SSD, i5, Full HD Display und sehr guten Akkulaufzeiten irgendwo Abstriche machen muss ist leider unabdingbar.


----------



## chischko (15. Februar 2015)

Ich will da auch niemanden überzeugen oder missionieren, spreche aber immer gerne die Empfehlung aus keinen Acer zu kaufen weil ich eben einige Erfahrungen gemacht hab in der Familie, selbst und bei Bekannten/Freunden etc. Die Dinger sind mMn nicht epfehlenswert, aber ich freue mich über jeden, der günstig eine Stück dienstvolle Technik erworben hat und lange Freude daran hat und nicht die gleiche  wie ich mit den Dingern mitmachen muss


----------



## mtb24 (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
für mich stehen genau dieselben (Sub)Notebooks zur Auswahl...
Wichtig ist jedoch für mich, dass das Display draußen auch bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung noch akzeptabel ablesbar ist.
Das Acer Aspire V3-371-58DJ soll laut dem Test von notebookcheck eine durchschnittliche Helligkeit von 235,6 cd/m² besitzen. Ich denke das wäre auf Dauer zu dunkel, oder was meint ihr?
Das Asus Zenbook UX305 ist mit 309 cd im Durchschnitt deutlich heller.
Das große Fragezeichen für ist die Helligkeit vom Asus Ux303LA Display. Ist das Display für den Außeneinsatz verwendbar?
Danke


----------



## jensi251 (27. April 2015)

Hab mir immer noch keinen geholt, jetzt wird ein Gerät aber doch dringend benötigt und daher wäre es jetzt wirklich soweit.
Würde mir schon das 305 holen wollen, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass es selbst von der FHD Variante mehrere zu geben scheint.
Asus Zenbook UX305FA-FC004H Notebook / 13,3" IPS Full-HD / Intel Core M-5Y10 / 8GB / 128GB SSD / Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Asus UX305FA-FC062H Notebook / Notebook / 13,3" IPS Full-HD / Intel Core M-5Y10 / 8GB / 128GB SSD / Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

sind laut Datenblatt 1:1 gleich und auch auf Nachfrage wurde mir dies gesagt. Warum ist dann aber die Artikelbezeichnung nicht 1:1 dieselbe? Irgendeinen Unterschied wird es doch wohl geben.


----------

